# Life with Louie got no Video Game?



## zipzapbirdo (Mar 7, 2013)

When this cartoon got populer on the Fox Kids channel how come it got no video games on Gameboy, Sega Genesis and Snes?.




Was it because it was not populer enough to have a game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks lame as fuck.


----------



## zipzapbirdo (Mar 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> Looks lame as fuck.



I'm this picture for anyonethat remembers the cartoon.

Anyway whats the reason for it not getting a video game?.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2013)

Because no one likes geeks. Not even other geeks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

i always laugh thinking about life with louie. i didnt really like it as a kid, but it's just funny to think that thats louie anderson, also extra funny that they made him so ugly. 

i dont know of any game for life with louie, and it probably wasnt popular enough for it to get a video game.


----------

